# hey kingfish.....



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

we need to wet a line, real soon.


did you fish the rumble this weekend? Heard they were taking six footers ofer the bow at belky, but there were fish there.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> we need to wet a line, real soon.



Yeah you all do need to wet a line. Perhaps you can catch some of these.  












The first 2 next to my foot weighed 3.6 and 3.4 lbs! 










Same fish, different pose. All six were caught last Saturday. Great way to start the vacation - too bad the weather turned but I did manage a few good days of fishing!

Sorry to hijack your thread Brandon! 

Britt


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> . . . .
> Same fish, different pose. All six were caught last Saturday. Great way to start the vacation - too bad the weather turned but I did manage a few good days of fishing!
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread Brandon!
> ...


You've got to be the pomp-catchinist Tennessean I've ever seen! Based on the pics you've posted here (and not just on this thread), I'm going to have to take a bottle of that Holston River water down there to the Strand and cast a spell on those fish! 

Great Job!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Looks like we are late again Brandon. As soon as this wind dies i'm gonna rust a hook or three, maybe wednesday.

Oh and Britt............Mighty fine


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks! I took these fish down to the pier to clean. While I was there some other man weighed one in at 4.6 pounds! I can't imagine that beast! That's 1/3 bigger than mine!

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I gotta say brit, that's some nice work there. While we were on here bitching about the weather you just went out and did it. Nice


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks dan. I had a great week and can't wait to go back! 

Britt


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

holy pompano batgirl that is an impressive harvest of pomps. did you gather those in surf at garden city? fleas or shrimp?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

kooler said:


> did you gather those in surf at garden city? fleas or shrimp?


Garden City - 2 on fleas and 4 on shrimp. I didn't have fleas until mid-morning but the shrimp seemed to be working ok!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

bravo, one hellava show......


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

cool thanks, thats one sweet day you had there. man, 4.6lb. is a monster. i didnt realize they could run that large in carolina, i thought only fla. but now i know


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

those are some huge pompano.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

kooler said:


> cool thanks, thats one sweet day you had there. man, 4.6lb. is a monster. i didnt realize they could run that large in carolina, i thought only fla. but now i know



Please focus on the above pictured fish and not on the huge fish that I didn't catch. After all, whose thread is this anyway?!?!?!



Britt


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

yea but Jesse's cow looks bigger than your pomps


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kooler said:


> yea but Jesse's cow looks bigger than your pomps


hah


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Please focus on the above pictured fish and not on the huge fish that I didn't catch. *After all, whose thread is this anyway?!?!?!*
> 
> 
> 
> Britt


Look's like it was outfishin28's thread that you hijacked, Britt. Still a nice catch, though!!

Jim


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Britt, them some nice looking pomps. Maybe I need your GPS...


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Brandon!
> 
> Britt





JimInVA said:


> Look's like it was outfishin28's thread that you hijacked, Britt.
> 
> Jim


Yes, you are correct sir! 



Britt


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

that's beat up Brit, first you catch all my pompano, then you hijack my threat. 


I thought we were all friends.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> that's beat up Brit, first you catch all my pompano, then you hijack my threat.
> 
> 
> I thought we were all friends.


Can't help it that the pomps prefer my fleas over yours!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

brandon lets go fishing thursday after class, i have yet to get a pompano from the beach only got one in 50 ft of water on a sabiki rig


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

bmcox86 said:


> brandon lets go fishing thursday after class, i have yet to get a pompano from the beach only got one in 50 ft of water on a sabiki rig


Are you positive that was a pompano on the sabiki?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

See you guys at the beach tomorrow around 9AM.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfish said:


> Are you positive that was a pompano on the sabiki?


could have been, I have caught a lot of weird shit from a sabiki, we caught a cobia one time, he was a juvenile but he was def a cobia.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Britt, either those are mighty small fish or you have a really BIG foot. I think those are really big fish though... :-D NICE FEESH!!! You are a pomp catchin' fool!!! :beer:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Hey Britt, them some nice looking pomps. Maybe I need your GPS...


My lips are sealed...... 



Fishbreath said:


> Hey Britt, either those are mighty small fish or you have a really BIG foot. I think those are really big fish though... :-D NICE FEESH!!! You are a pomp catchin' fool!!! :beer:



My feet are really tiny so those must me HUGE fish!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have met miss "Peggy Hill" and her big feet. 





J/K Brit, you have nice feet.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> My feet are really tiny so those must *be *HUGE fish!


Dang it I hate typos!!!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yes it was a pomp im a hundred percent sure, i took many pictures and had it id'd and i had a pomp fisherman from fl on the boat that day too


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

bmcox86 said:


> yes it was a pomp im a hundred percent sure, i took many pictures and had it id'd and i had a pomp fisherman from fl on the boat that day too


That is pretty positive, don't doubt you. However, i have been using sabiki rigs offshore here for a long time, probably 30 years at least, and have never caught a pompano. You will catch anything on one, and I do mean a lot of stuff, I have caught pompano on the sabiki rigs in the gulf of mexico, huge ones too, both sides of the Mississippi River. 

If you don't mind sharing, where when and what size was this sabiki pompano off Myrtle Beach. If there is something I might help you with don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

If I caught that fish I would call it a pompano. As I said I wasn't doubting you, just curious about the answer to my other questions.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

Haybusa, #8 hooks, Mix Flasher Part Number s-505e

50ft of water, vis was 20+ feet, live bottom


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Now which direction was the wind blowing, how hard? What about the birds? Did you shave that day? What did you have for breakfast? Cream in your coffee? Sugar?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

wind was blowing southeast less than 10knts in the morning increasing to 15-20 in the afternoon(if got shatty), i never shave on the mornings i fish, i had an egg mcmuffin and 4 cokes to wake me up, i dont drink coffee, anymore ?s brandon want some more of my bait to catch my fish with lol? you need to call in on saturday so we can go yak fishing


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

You already said 50 feet of water. Many areas fished have names such as Belky Bear and Ten mile Reef. I was asking what area and what size pompano not what size sabiki rig. I also asked when. You don't have to tell me nothing.

In fact i prefer you don't bother. The size of the fish is obvious, it appears as juvinile as you. The picture also proves nothing, it appears to be on a john boat type seat, you may have been in the creek, some creek areas have 50 feet of water. You say you have never caught a pompano from the beach, maybe you can only cut and paste one.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

outfishin28 said:


> Now which direction was the wind blowing, how hard? What about the birds? Did you shave that day? What did you have for breakfast? Cream in your coffee? Sugar?


Hey smartass,

It's about trout season, maybe you could put me on some trout like those you caught last year, I'm ready.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

kingfish said:


> You already said 50 feet of water. Many areas fished have names such as Belky Bear and Ten mile Reef. I was asking what area and what size pompano not what size sabiki rig. I also asked when. You don't have to tell me nothing.
> 
> In fact i prefer you don't bother. The size of the fish is obvious, it appears as juvinile as you. The picture also proves nothing, it appears to be on a john boat type seat, you may have been in the creek, some creek areas have 50 feet of water. You say you have never caught a pompano from the beach, maybe you can only cut and paste one.




now boys,play nice....


and yes kingfish, we do need to get out and tear into some trout, reel soon. In one of your "holes" you know I do not know where the trout are in the little river.



Wow, this thread has really evolved from me asking kingfish if he fished the rumble, to Britt bragging about her pompano, then everyone ragging on Britt, then a debate over pompano in the ocean, and now back to the first sentance, me and kingfish needing to wet a line.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

As usual, my treat again


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> now boys,play nice....
> 
> 
> and yes kingfish, we do need to get out and tear into some trout, reel soon. In one of your "holes" you know I do not know where the trout are in the little river.
> ...


yea, lets get back to ragging on Britt....just kidding. just envious cause she gets to the coast many more times out of the year than i do. she burns the road up and catches a bunch of fish also. sorry no more hijacking


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

wayne, drag one of the boats out of your fleet down here and I will show you some feesh


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

If you are talking about fishing the Inlet this time of year (spot season), the boat ramp will drive you crazy, not for me. Just the same, lots of good trout fishing in the Inlet.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

OK guys, get back on track....























































Don't you know it's all about me?!?! 

Britt


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Brandon - Is this what you are looking for but perhaps slightly bigger?












Britt


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Hey Brandon - Is this what you are looking for but perhaps slightly bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is that? Bait?



and kingfish, yeah I know what you are talking about, I saw a jack a$$ out there today fishing off a fan boat.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> what the hell is that? Bait?


Yeah, yeah - I said perhaps you were looking for one bigger than that! 

I caught that my first time trout fishing on the first cast! Just keep discussing my pompano - they look better than my trout.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

So it's pompano you want to talk about, now who did you say caught that huge 41/2 pound monster, some man, that pompano slayer himself, the kingfish. That's right.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

kingfish said:


> some man, that pompano slayer himself, the kingfish. That's right.


What? What's that you say?? 



GCsurfishingirl said:


> While I was there some other man weighed one in at 4.6 pounds! I can't imagine that beast! That's 1/3 bigger than mine!
> 
> Britt


That *other man* was *you*? You don't say! 

Got a picture to prove it Wayne? The proof is in the pictures....  



We all know your pompano-catching reputation, no pictures necessary for you. Me on the other hand, got to have the pics or no one will believe me!

Brittany


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

i do not have the photo shop skills to compete with kingfish. He out fishes me even whenI try to cheat.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> What? What's that you say??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I believe you. We Holston Riverites never lie!


----------

